# [Game][Free][4.0+] Levi the Knight



## Droidspirit (May 16, 2014)

Levi the knight is a tile-based gauntlet role playing game (rpg)

The aim is to reach one of the exit tunnel to arrive the next level. You click on adjacent tiles to move your hero. But be careful! There are some tiles, behind which are hidden traps!

The gameplay is very simple. The challenge however is to improve the skills of the hero to the last level to defeat the magic dragon and rescue the princess. The only way to win the game!

Discover hidden treasures, you'll get ever better weapons and become a hero!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.levitheknight


----------



## Droidspirit (May 16, 2014)

A new update is available in playstore (version 1.2)

New Features:

✔ Bugfix
✔ Fix ForceClose on Imprint-Dialog
✔ Remove permission wifi-state
✔ Add a better tutorial (see it in settings)
✔ If no moves possible the game says it
✔ No permanent login to playgames if aborted
✔ Add new achievement
✔ Add imprint


----------



## Droidspirit (May 16, 2014)

A new update (v1.6) is available:

✔ In Settings now you can customize the tile size of the gamefield exactly (with pixel doubling and interpolation)
✔ Reachable points improved
✔ New icon for gold
✔ tutorial improved


----------

